# New to the site



## Chark (Sep 21, 2017)

I only find broken bottle tops or bottoms & shards. I mostly search along railroad tracks. I've learned some interesting facts thanks to google. I'm never gonna strike it rich! 
I hate that I'm addicted to this "sport" how do I quit it?

thanks for your time & advice,
Chark


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 21, 2017)

Finish the race to the end. Rocky and well-traveled areas like railroads don't work. Forests and lakes, in older areas, do, though. You can find shards all over, but you want intact stuff. On one of our busiest roads, walking down the side-walk, next to a telephone pole recently installed I found pre-Pro whiskey shards. But they were still shards. 2 miles North is the woods where bottles lay. 
Welcome to the site and hobby. 
Two useful, mostly accurate sites:
https://sha.org/bottle/
https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------

